# Eye Problem



## maddog936 (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my hedgehog's eye is sunken. The other one seems to be fine. She does not live with another hedgehog and she is not in a wire cage. Could this be a serious health issue?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

maddog936 said:


> One of my hedgehog's eye is sunken. The other one seems to be fine. She does not live with another hedgehog and she is not in a wire cage. Could this be a serious health issue?


If Hollie was mine I would take her to the vet right away. A *sunken eye* is NOT normal.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say, she needs to see a vet, ASAP


----------



## maddog936 (Apr 17, 2009)

k i brought her to the vet she has an eye disease called blephritus. its kind of weird seeing as i have the same condition too. the vet gave me some triple antibiotic eye ointment to give her it seems to be doing better so its all good.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for updating! Is it something that will go away or will it always be a problem? Good thing you took her to the vet


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

maddog936 I'm sure you already know this but for the people who don't. (I was one of them)

Blepharitis is an infection of the eyelids.

http://www.webmd.com/eye-health/blepharitis

http://firstaid.webmd.com/eyelid-inflam ... -treatment


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

maddog936 said:


> k i brought her to the vet she has an eye disease called blephritus. its kind of weird seeing as i have the same condition too. the vet gave me some triple antibiotic eye ointment to give her it seems to be doing better so its all good.


Considering the coincidence, is it possible that it was transfered from human to hedgehog by contact?

It would be wise to wash your hands often, especially after you touch your eye. Try not to touch your eyes while handling your hedgie either, as it is quite a coincidence.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post and updates---through experience of others, I am learning tonnes. I am glad the problem has been identified and is on its way to resolution. 

It would be interesting to find out from the vet if they would wash their hands before and after touching animals (including hedgehogs) to decrease transmissions of infections going both ways. Has anyone asked this question? I would surmise the answer to be yes, due to current events.


----------

